# Fleeing America



## want2bcanadian (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello, all

I am a current resident of the US. Unfortounatly, things are taking a turn for the worst. I thought maybe we (me, my wife, and my 3 year old) would ride it out, but after the election of Obama we knew we had to leave. I've acually been thinking of Canada for a while for many reasons
1.Ecucation in America is terible
2.People are rude and inconsiderate in America
3.Economy only gets worse. I know it's bad world wide but, America is getting it bad. Highest unemployment rate ever, high inflation rate, more business scams, ect.
These are just a few, but on to my question. Neither me or my wife have a degree, but both have skills. My wife used to be a CNA (certified nurses assistant) and can easily renew her licsens. I currently build tires for machinery and recreational vehicles. I got this job because of changes made in my previous jobs because of greedy managment sending business elswhere. I worked for a place called Pitney Bowes Government Solutions. This company was contracted through the U.S. Postal service to sort and ship the mail. I worked my way up to mail expiditer and fill in supervisor. Other skills I have was never used in the work force. I got 3 awards in school for my achievments in drafting class. I am a great artist, I like to work on cars, and have managment skills and experience. Would any of this help with us getting a job in canada? I absolutly have to have a job lined up before going. I cannot put my family through any more hard times.


----------



## want2bcanadian (Dec 27, 2008)

want2bcanadian said:


> Hello, all
> 
> I am a current resident of the US. Unfortounatly, things are taking a turn for the worst. I thought maybe we (me, my wife, and my 3 year old) would ride it out, but after the election of Obama we knew we had to leave. I've acually been thinking of Canada for a while for many reasons
> 1.Ecucation in America is terible
> ...


Forgot to mention, I also have a lot of factory work experience.


----------



## Jen77 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry, I can't give you much advice but I can see where you're coming from. I'm still in the U.S. until I finish my college degree, but I plan to leave after I graduate. Obama and his administration he has appointed terrifies me. I also refuse to pay into a social security program that wouldn't even be available when I retire; partially because the government has drained it out and uses it for other random things like road construction. Canada's a nice country, but I've spent some time in New Zealand/Australia and hope to move over there. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

This thread is so totally beyond me that I'm literally speechless.


----------



## want2bcanadian (Dec 27, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> This thread is so totally beyond me that I'm literally speechless.


In a bad way?? I kinda thought it would be answered a little easier. Sorry.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

want2bcanadian said:


> In a bad way?? I kinda thought it would be answered a little easier. Sorry.


Canada is where the lefties from the US go to flee the righties, not the other way round! It makes no sense!


----------



## want2bcanadian (Dec 27, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Canada is where the lefties from the US go to flee the righties, not the other way round! It makes no sense!


Usually but this is a different left. And if Obama did'nt get elected, I'd still go because of the other reasons I mentioned and then some. My friend in Canada also told me that they just voted in a conservative party. Politics is'nt the main reason but it helps. I like the Canadian aditude and life style a bit better.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

want2bcanadian said:


> Usually but this is a different left. And if Obama did'nt get elected, I'd still go because of the other reasons I mentioned and then some. My friend in Canada also told me that they just voted in a conservative party. Politics is'nt the main reason but it helps. I like the Canadian aditude and life style a bit better.


My observation would be that all industrialized nations would be to the left of mainstream US political parties, even Obama. Growing up in Europe, we were taught that America had two parties: the extreme, far right and the extreme right! Kucinich was the only mainstream candidate in the primaries who I would even describe as left. Obama might be attracting ridiculous labels from the other side's spin machine, but if you transplanted him to anywhere in Western Europe, Canada or the Antipodes, he would probably be classified as center or even center-right.

Anyway, enjoy Canada! I think it's lifestyle would probably suit me more, but I've lived in the heat so long now that I'm not sure I could ever live in a cold place again.


----------



## want2bcanadian (Dec 27, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> My observation would be that all industrialized nations would be to the left of mainstream US political parties, even Obama. Growing up in Europe, we were taught that America had two parties: the extreme, far right and the extreme right! Kucinich was the only mainstream candidate in the primaries who I would even describe as left. Obama might be attracting ridiculous labels from the other side's spin machine, but if you transplanted him to anywhere in Western Europe, Canada or the Antipodes, he would probably be classified as center or even center-right.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy Canada! I think it's lifestyle would probably suit me more, but I've lived in the heat so long now that I'm not sure I could ever live in a cold place again.


The cold is the only part about Canada that I don't like. Same here, mostly the lifestyle.


----------



## Debian (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm surprised to see a thread that actually hits on the current state of America. It seems that people in America were so desperate for change that they voted in the first person who had a good campaign slogan. Looking back at Obama's record, he's a first term senator with no real political experience, no plan to get the economy back in shape, no deadline on troops in Iraq, basically no plan at all. I can't understand for the life of me why the American people would vote a person in that lacks the skills necessary for this job. From what I see, Obama is going to close down the economy even more and that includes trying to take the internet by force as well. Do a Google search for Obama and 'National Office for Cyberspace' and you'll see what I'm talking about. I can fully understand why your choosing to leave the U.S.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

LinuxTech said:


> I'm surprised to see a thread that actually hits on the current state of America. It seems that people in America were so desperate for change that they voted in the first person who had a good campaign slogan. Looking back at Obama's record, he's a first term senator with no real political experience, no plan to get the economy back in shape, no deadline on troops in Iraq, basically no plan at all. I can't understand for the life of me why the American people would vote a person in that lacks the skills necessary for this job. From what I see, Obama is going to close down the economy even more and that includes trying to take the internet by force as well. Do a Google search for Obama and 'National Office for Cyberspace' and you'll see what I'm talking about. I can fully understand why your choosing to leave the U.S.


wow! Over half the electorate duped, eh? Who'd have thought it!


----------



## Debian (Jan 3, 2009)

The electorate had nothing to do with it. It was all about which team had the winning horse. Politics is nothing but a game. All politicians promise the sun, moon, and stars and deliver on little to nothing during their reign.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Debian said:


> The electorate had nothing to do with it. It was all about which team had the winning horse. Politics is nothing but a game. All politicians promise the sun, moon, and stars and deliver on little to nothing during their reign.


Certainly the US presidential is more about who manages the best campaign. As they're going to be "CEO" of the USA, it seems a good indication of who can do the job. And McCain did a crummy job, even given that it would have taken a miracle to re-elect that dog of a party again.


----------



## Debian (Jan 3, 2009)

The Republicans stood no chance in this election. But the question remains: what is Obama's plan to pull the American economy out of the rut that it's currently in?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Debian said:


> The Republicans stood no chance in this election. But the question remains: what is Obama's plan to pull the American economy out of the rut that it's currently in?


Who knows? But he appears to have selected a good team and be working hard on it. He ain't president for another couple of weeks, and then he's only one branch of three equal but separate ones. I really don't see he can wave a magic wand here. But I'm far happier he's leading the ship than my senile neighbor and _that_ woman.


----------



## Debian (Jan 3, 2009)

If your referring to Clinton and 'that woman' then that always brings a smile to my face. He was a classic president with his hands in too many cookie jars except his own. I just don't see Obama as the answer because of his inexperience. That whole bailout plan was a disaster and the banks that got all that money did not do with it what they promised with it. There was a report on this that said the banks did not start lending again as they promised to do and most of the money is still sitting in their banks collecting interest for the banks. Now how is that helping the economy out? I haven't seen any president-elect with a plan to sanction these banks. And where is the bailout for the rest of us? Millions of people are in housing jeopardy while the banks just sit on the money and refuse to help any one. Worse than that, its tax payer money they are sitting on.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Going back to your original question, will your work experience help with getting a job in Canada?
I would initially say yes, although depends on where you want to live. There are job opportunties every where if you approach it in the right way.
Always wary of people who are moving to a country because of negativity from where they live now. If you have a tendency to focus on the negativity then you will also find that in Canada too. Politically speaking everything is not perfect here by any means.

If you want to make a go of it in Canada, then list the positives of what you will be gaining by moving here. Be clear in your reasons. Pick an area that's going to suit the lifestyle you want and actively seek employment there.
Good luck with everything Louise


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Debian said:


> If your referring to Clinton and 'that woman' then that always brings a smile to my face. He was a classic president with his hands in too many cookie jars except his own. I just don't see Obama as the answer because of his inexperience. That whole bailout plan was a disaster and the banks that got all that money did not do with it what they promised with it. There was a report on this that said the banks did not start lending again as they promised to do and most of the money is still sitting in their banks collecting interest for the banks. Now how is that helping the economy out? I haven't seen any president-elect with a plan to sanction these banks. And where is the bailout for the rest of us? Millions of people are in housing jeopardy while the banks just sit on the money and refuse to help any one. Worse than that, its tax payer money they are sitting on.


Clinton was the best Republican president since Eisenhower. Bit too right for my tastes but, all-in-all, one of the better presidents. You'd expect an alpha male to be sexually active, wouldn't you?

The current administration can block the bailout plan at the executive or the legislative level. Indeed, it's their plan! So why would we elect the guy who voted most of the time with?

Obama ain't president yet. But he's put an interesting team together, and I have far more hope in that than our other choice in the election who couldn't even run a campaign. Time will tell. But 4 more years of the 8-year disaster we've just had and I may have been fleeing elsewhere.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

louiseg said:


> Always wary of people who are moving to a country because of negativity from where they live now.


Always gets me, too. Move elsewhere because you fancy a change and some adventure is a far better reason.


----------



## Debian (Jan 3, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Clinton was the best Republican president since Eisenhower. Bit too right for my tastes but, all-in-all, one of the better presidents. You'd expect an alpha male to be sexually active, wouldn't you?
> 
> The current administration can block the bailout plan at the executive or the legislative level. Indeed, it's their plan! So why would we elect the guy who voted most of the time with?
> 
> Obama ain't president yet. But he's put an interesting team together, and I have far more hope in that than our other choice in the election who couldn't even run a campaign. Time will tell. But 4 more years of the 8-year disaster we've just had and I may have been fleeing elsewhere.


I would have to whole heartedly agree that Bill Clinton was the best president without doubt. He was a classic. Too bad he won't run for president any more. He'd have my vote. But as for Obama, I see some of the same Bush policies on his agenda. I guess only time will tell and all we can do is sit back and watch the show.


----------



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

Has anyone seen America freedom to fasicsm. best film/documentry i have seen in ages.It makes you think. i never new the federal reserve was privately owned. talk about big brother


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

brrttpaul said:


> Has anyone seen America freedom to fasicsm. best film/documentry i have seen in ages.It makes you think. i never new the federal reserve was privately owned. talk about big brother


Yep -- the United Corporations of America needs a shake up! People have rights; corporations have privileges granted by the people. Sooner we learn that, sooner we can repair the mess.


----------



## want2bcanadian (Dec 27, 2008)

louiseg said:


> Going back to your original question, will your work experience help with getting a job in Canada?
> I would initially say yes, although depends on where you want to live. There are job opportunties every where if you approach it in the right way.
> Always wary of people who are moving to a country because of negativity from where they live now. If you have a tendency to focus on the negativity then you will also find that in Canada too. Politically speaking everything is not perfect here by any means.
> 
> ...


Sorry it took so long to reply. I've been very busy. Moving to Canada is a lot for adventure. But, I do have a family so I can't exactly go about it in such a whimsical way.

Here are the positives: I like the land better
The people I talk to and have met are way more polite
Their schools aren't a joke
If you so choose you can live a way more laid back lifestyle

I understand that Canada has many differences from America. But most Americans are stupid and quick to but into propiganda. They are way to easily brainwashed by the main media. I've always been interested in Canada as la place to live. Here lately I've had the pleasure to met and have conversation s with some people from Canada and I seem to get along with them much easier. Most Americans are erigant and jerks.

I would like to live in an area surrounding Toronto

Oh, and Clinton was a Democrat....


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

want2bcanadian said:


> Oh, and Clinton was a Democrat....


Clinton was a DINO.


----------



## pepsifreak27 (Jan 8, 2009)

*I too plan to go to canada*

I got myself in a really nice jam I'm currently trying to locate a shelter or some place to stay in Canada for a few days until I can get my own place. 
With the ever declineing economy in Ohio and the states it has put me in a real pickle they have me in court for missing some child support payments due to the loss of my job when I had surgery. They terminated my employment without reason so I get unemployment 
but its not enough but they don't care they took my driver's license away now they wanna throw me in jail. It's not that I don't want to pay for my son I love him very much but with lack of jobs in my area what am I suppose to do? sit in jail while the child support adds up so when I get out they file again besides the felony they wanna toss on my record makes it even harder to find work. I too have been a mechanic for years working on anything from tractors to cars to diesels as I have been reading the weed smokers have it just as bad with being tossed in jail I just cant understand how people could sit around and let the us get as bad as it is getting. I personaly can't bealieve America has gotten this bad its so easy to be thrown in jail in the states I haven't been convicted yet but I'm not a criminal nor have ever been one a simple father caught in the system that's corrupted beyond repair.


----------

